# Talk su gentoo a Pordenone

## lavish

Hi there  :Smile: 

Sono stato contattato dal LUG di Pordenone a proposito di un talk su Gentoo. La trasferta non prevede rimborso. Io non sono disponibile, ma mi chiedevo se qualcuno che abita in zona sarebbe interessato...  :Smile: 

----------

